# Mailaccount login



## brave_snoopy (23. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe nun für meine Webs emailaccounts eingerichtet.
Allerdings kann man sich nicht am webserver per pop3 anmelden.

emailadresse eines webs.

test@test.de

username web8_test
kennwort test

Wenn ich nun im Outlook ein konto einrichte. sage pop3 und smtp sind die und die server.

als benutzername gebe ich web8_test an und als kennwort test.

allerding kann sich outlook dann nicht anmelden, es kommt immerwieder die meldung, ich solle doch benutzername und kennwort eingeben.

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2008)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe der Befehle:

iptables -L

und

netstat -tap


----------



## brave_snoopy (23. Apr. 2008)

```
phoenix:~ # iptables -L
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
phoenix:~ #
```
und netstat -tap


```
netstat -tap
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:5801                  *:*                     LISTEN      3829/xinetd
tcp        0      0 *:5802                  *:*                     LISTEN      4231/Xvnc
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      2447/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:5901                  *:*                     LISTEN      3829/xinetd
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN      29276/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:5902                  *:*                     LISTEN      4231/Xvnc
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      3462/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:www-http              *:*                     LISTEN      27827/httpd2-prefor
tcp        0      0 *:hosts2-ns             *:*                     LISTEN      3202/ispconfig_http
tcp        0      0 *:6002                  *:*                     LISTEN      4231/Xvnc
tcp        0      0 *:980                   *:*                     LISTEN      3782/rpc.rquotad
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      4398/proftpd: (acce
tcp        0      0 phoenix:domain          *:*                     LISTEN      30105/named
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN      30105/named
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      3833/sshd
tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN      3483/cupsd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      16565/master
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN      30105/named
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      27827/httpd2-prefor
tcp        0   1332 phoenix:ssh             localhos:bv-queryengine ESTABLISHED 18456/0
phoenix:~ #
```
Aber courier-pop läuft ja. er verbindet ich ja mit dem server, es kommt halt nur die meldung, das der benutzername bzw. kennwort falsch ist und ich ihn doch gerne erneut und richtig eingeben soll.


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2008)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

grep web8_test /etc/passwd


----------



## brave_snoopy (24. Apr. 2008)

web8_test:x:10039:10008:test:/srv/www/web8/user/web8_test:/bin/false


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2008)

Das sieht soweit ok aus. Was ist denn die exakte Fehlermeldunf, die Du im mail log erhältst?


----------



## brave_snoopy (28. Apr. 2008)

in der /var/log/mail steht folgendes


```
Apr 28 10:55:29 phoenix pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.0.53]
Apr 28 10:55:29 phoenix pop3d: chdir Maildir: No such file or directory
Apr 28 10:55:31 phoenix pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.0.53]
Apr 28 10:55:31 phoenix pop3d: chdir Maildir: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2008)

Mache bitte unter Administration > Server > Einstellungen in ISPConfig bei "Maildir" einen haken.


----------



## brave_snoopy (28. Apr. 2008)

ok, empfangen geht. Danke.

Allerdings klappt das senden noch nicht.

Er versucht über SASL die Authentifizierung zu machen. Allerdings möchte ich keine Verschlüsselte Verbindung.

Wen nich nun eine Mail versuche zu verschicken, erscheint im Log folgendes:


```
Apr 28 11:06:01 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: warning: 192.168.0.53: address not listed for hostname localhost
Apr 28 11:06:01 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: connect from unknown[192.168.0.53]
Apr 28 11:06:01 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory
Apr 28 11:06:01 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: warning: unknown[192.168.0.53]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 28 11:06:01 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[192.168.0.53]
Apr 28 11:06:01 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: disconnect from unknown[192.168.0.53]
Apr 28 11:06:03 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: warning: 192.168.0.53: address not listed for hostname localhost
Apr 28 11:06:03 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: connect from unknown[192.168.0.53]
Apr 28 11:06:03 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory
Apr 28 11:06:03 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: warning: unknown[192.168.0.53]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Apr 28 11:06:03 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[192.168.0.53]
Apr 28 11:06:03 phoenix postfix/smtpd[29445]: disconnect from unknown[192.168.0.53]
Apr 28 11:06:03 phoenix pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.0.53]
Apr 28 11:06:03 phoenix pop3d: LOGIN, user=web8_test, ip=[::ffff:192.168.0.53]
Apr 28 11:06:03 phoenix pop3d: LOGOUT, user=web8_test, ip=[::ffff:192.168.0.53], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
phoenix:/var/log #
```


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2008)

Die Verbindung ist nicht verschlüsselt, SASL ist nicht SSL.

Dein SASL Daemon ist nicht richtig konfigueriert, vergleiche bitte nochmal alle Konfigurationsdateien für SASL und Postfix (ist der Bereich des Postfix Setup im Howto) auf Deinem Server mit dem Perfect Setup.


----------



## brave_snoopy (28. Apr. 2008)

stimmt, der saslauthd lief nicht. nun kann ich mails an den mailserver verschicken. allerdings schickt dieser diese nicht raus.

was mich wundert, im log tauchen noch diese warnungen auf


```
Apr 28 11:27:57 phoenix postfix/smtp[31515]: fatal: specify a password table via the `smtp_sasl_password_maps' configuration parameter
Apr 28 11:27:58 phoenix postfix/master[31410]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 31515 exit status 1
Apr 28 11:27:58 phoenix postfix/master[31410]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
```
zudem auch wenn ich mich mit meinem user anmelde und mir selber eine email schreibe, bleibt diese in der mailwarteschlange des postfix hängen. auch ein postfix flush versendet die mails nicht.

kann dies mit oben genannten fehlermeldungen zutun haben?


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2008)

Hast Du Deinen Server nach der Beschreibung im perfect Setup konfiguriert? Der von Postfix bemängelte Fehler dürfte mit dem Perfect Setup nicht auftreten.

Gehe bitte nochmal die gesamte Postfix Konfiguration durch und vergleiche Sie mit dem Perfect setup. Wenn der Postfix danach immer noch nicht startet, poste mal die main.cf datei, Kommentare in der Datei kannst Du entfernen.


----------



## brave_snoopy (28. Apr. 2008)

Ich bin die Seite jetzt das dritte mal durchgegangen und finde keinen Fehler.
Das einzige was ich nicht gemacht habe, sind die TLS Sachen. Da ich dies ja nicht benötige.

hier meine main.cf


```
sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

# newaliases_path: The full pathname of the Postfix newaliases command.
# This is the Sendmail-compatible command to build alias databases.
#
newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

# mailq_path: The full pathname of the Postfix mailq command.  This
# is the Sendmail-compatible mail queue listing command.
#
mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

# setgid_group: The group for mail submission and queue management
# commands.  This must be a group name with a numerical group ID that
# is not shared with other accounts, not even with the Postfix account.
#
setgid_group = maildrop

# html_directory: The location of the Postfix HTML documentation.
#
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/html

# manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.
#
manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

# sample_directory: The location of the Postfix sample configuration files.
# This parameter is obsolete as of Postfix 2.1.
#
sample_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples

# readme_directory: The location of the Postfix README files.
#
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/README_FILES
inet_protocols = all
biff = no
mail_spool_directory = /var/mail
canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/canonical
#virtual_alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual
virtual_alias_domains = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual
relocated_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relocated
transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport
sender_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sender_canonical
masquerade_exceptions = root
masquerade_classes = envelope_sender, header_sender, header_recipient
myhostname = phoenix.oftecs.de
program_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
inet_interfaces = all
masquerade_domains =
#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain
defer_transports =
mynetworks_style = subnet
disable_dns_lookups = no
relayhost =
strict_8bitmime = no
disable_mime_output_conversion = no
smtpd_sender_restrictions = hash:/etc/postfix/access
smtpd_client_restrictions =
smtpd_helo_required = no
smtpd_helo_restrictions =
strict_rfc821_envelopes = no
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,check_relay_domains
smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_use_tls = no
smtp_use_tls = no
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
mailbox_size_limit = 0
message_size_limit = 10240000

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable

mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
mydomain = oftecs.local
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
phoenix:/etc/postfix #
```
Hoffe du kannst damit nun mehr anfangen. 

Das einzige was nun in der mail.err Datei tonnenweise steht ist folgendes:


```
Apr 28 15:48:21 phoenix postfix/smtp[14436]: fatal: specify a password table via the `smtp_sasl_password_maps' configuration parameter
```
Dies taucht jede Minute auf. Ich würde es mit dem Problem in zusammenhang bringen, denn postfix versucht ja wahrscheinlich jede Minute die Mails in der mailq zu senden..

Aber mit der Fehlermeldung kann ich rein gar nichts anfangen.


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2008)

Kommentier bitte mal die Folgende Teile aus:

smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes

und start dann postfix neu.

Alternativ, wenn Du wirklich durch einen externen Mailserver relayen möchtest (z.B. den Deines Zugansproviders, wenn Du eine dynamsiche IP hats), dann müsstest Du den Server und die Passworte angeben wie hier beschrieben:

http://www.howtoforge.com/postfix_relaying_through_another_mailserver


----------



## brave_snoopy (29. Apr. 2008)

ok, jetzt sendet er auch raus.
allerdings steht in der mailq nicht die richtige emailadresse, sondern derweb name..

z.b. web8_info@domain.de

ist das normal?


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2008)

Du musst die Absenderadresse immer in den Optionen Deines Mail-Clients einstellen, das gilt auch für Webmail Programme.


----------



## brave_snoopy (29. Apr. 2008)

ich habe als absender die emailadresse im emailclient programm eingegeben.

wenn ich z.b. nun mir selber eine emailschreibe, steht in der mailq folgendes:


```
-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
C110117085BE*    1387 Tue Apr 29 12:11:33  [EMAIL="test@alsweder-bautoffhandel.de"]test@alsweder-bautoffhandel.de[/EMAIL]
                                         [EMAIL="web8_test@phoenix.oftecs.de"]web8_test@phoenix.oftecs.de[/EMAIL]
-- 1 Kbytes in 1 Request.
```
also irgendwas scheint hier ja schiefzulaufen, oder wieso steht als recipient web8_test@phoenix.... ?


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2008)

Schau bitte nochmal in Deinem Mailclient nach, wie gesagt, das wird ausschließlich im mail Client konfiguriert.

Die Ausgabe in der mailqueue des lokalen Systems ist auch nicht aussagekräftig, da die Zustellung zu System usern immer den Usernamen beinhaltet. was steht denn im Mail-Client als absender der Mail?

Welchen Client nimmst Du denn?


----------



## brave_snoopy (29. Apr. 2008)

zum testen hab ich outlook express genommen.

ok dann ist es wegen den internen usern.

was mri allerdings noch aufgefallen ist, die mails werden zwar rausgeschickt, aber nicht angenommen.


```
relay=mx10.unit.tiscali.de[213.205.33.195]:25, delay=0.46, delays=0.07/0/0.31/0.08, dsn=5.0.0, status=bounced (host mx10.unit.tiscali.de[213.205.33.195] said: 553 <[EMAIL="test@alsweder-bautoffhandel.de"]test@alsweder-bautoffhandel.de[/EMAIL]> unable to verify address (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
```
dns eintrag für den mailserver und ein reversedns ist vorhanden.


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2008)

Du musst auch einen MX Record anlegen, damit extrene Mailserver die Adressen akzeptieren.

dig MX alsweder-bautoffhandel.de

; <<>> DiG 9.2.1 <<>> MX alsweder-bautoffhandel.de
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 35292
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;alsweder-bautoffhandel.de.     IN      MX

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
de.                     7200    IN      SOA     f.nic.de. ops.denic.de. 2008042945 7200 7200 3600000 7200

;; Query time: 12 msec
;; SERVER: 212.227.21.251#53(212.227.21.251)
;; WHEN: Tue Apr 29 12:54:13 2008
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 95


----------



## brave_snoopy (30. Apr. 2008)

ich hab einen mx drin.

die ausgabe von nslookup mit set type=mx zeigt mir folgendes:


```
[B][FONT=Arial]nslookup
Standardserver:  ns4.teleos-web.de
Address:  87.245.0.34
[/FONT][/B] 
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=#000000][B]> set type=mx
> alsweder-baustoffhandel.de
Server:  ns4.teleos-web.de
Address:  87.245.0.34[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=#000000][B]Nicht-autorisierende Antwort:
alsweder-baustoffhandel.de      MX preference = 10, mail exchanger = mail201.oft
ecs.de[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][COLOR=#000000][B]alsweder-baustoffhandel.de      nameserver = sns.serverkompetenz.de
alsweder-baustoffhandel.de      nameserver = dns1.oftecs.de
mail201.oftecs.de       internet address = 213.23.146.157
sns.serverkompetenz.de  internet address = 81.169.148.38
>[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][/B] 
[B][FONT=Arial]
```
[/FONT][/B]

*aber ich erhalte immernoch die gleiche fehlermeldung im mail log*

*


		Code:
	

[/FONT][/B]
Apr 30 10:55:28 phoenix postfix/smtpd[30170]: connect from unknown[192.168.0.53]
Apr 30 10:55:30 phoenix postfix/smtpd[30170]: 164CC17085BD: client=unknown[192.168.0.53], sasl_method=LOGIN, sasl_username=web8_test
Apr 30 10:55:30 phoenix postfix/cleanup[30186]: 164CC17085BD: message-id=<[EMAIL="000601c8aa9f$e791c070$3500a8c0@OFTECS.local"]000601c8aa9f$e791c070$3500a8c0@OFTECS.local[/EMAIL]>
Apr 30 10:55:30 phoenix postfix/qmgr[29767]: 164CC17085BD: from=<[EMAIL="test@alsweder-bautoffhandel.de"]test@alsweder-bautoffhandel.de[/EMAIL]>, size=1392, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Apr 30 10:55:30 phoenix postfix/smtpd[30170]: disconnect from unknown[192.168.0.53]
Apr 30 10:55:38 phoenix postfix/smtp[30190]: 164CC17085BD: to=<[EMAIL="swendrich@tiscali.de"]swendrich@tiscali.de[/EMAIL]>, relay=mx10.unit.tiscali.de[213.205.33.195]:25, delay=9.4, delays=1.2/0.02/7.2/0.99, dsn=5.0.0, status=bounced (host mx10.unit.tiscali.de[213.205.33.195] said: 553 <[EMAIL="test@alsweder-bautoffhandel.de"]test@alsweder-bautoffhandel.de[/EMAIL]> unable to verify address (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
Apr 30 10:55:39 phoenix postfix/cleanup[30186]: 4CC9A17085D4: message-id=<[EMAIL="20080430085539.4CC9A17085D4@mail201.oftecs.de"]20080430085539.4CC9A17085D4@mail201.oftecs.de[/EMAIL]>
Apr 30 10:55:39 phoenix postfix/bounce[30197]: 164CC17085BD: sender non-delivery notification: 4CC9A17085D4
Apr 30 10:55:39 phoenix postfix/qmgr[29767]: 4CC9A17085D4: from=<>, size=3389, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Apr 30 10:55:39 phoenix postfix/qmgr[29767]: 164CC17085BD: removed
Apr 30 10:55:41 phoenix postfix/smtp[30190]: 4CC9A17085D4: to=<[EMAIL="test@alsweder-bautoffhandel.de"]test@alsweder-bautoffhandel.de[/EMAIL]>, relay=none, delay=1.9, delays=0.02/0/1.9/0, dsn=5.4.4, status=bounced (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=alsweder-bautoffhandel.de type=A: Host not found)
Apr 30 10:55:41 phoenix postfix/qmgr[29767]: 4CC9A17085D4: removed

die namensauflösung klappt ja einwandfrei. auch der reverseeintrag usw. ist in ordnung.*


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2008)

Da stimmt irgendwas mit Deinem DNS nicht. Ich kann die Domain 
alsweder-bautoffhandel.de nicht per DNS auflösen.


----------



## brave_snoopy (30. Apr. 2008)

kannst du sie gar nicht aufrufen?

habe es von einem bekannten aus versucht, der konnte sie auch einwandfrei aufrufen. auch den mx auslesen. komisch

welche fehlermeldung erhällst du denn?


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2008)

dig alsweder-bautoffhandel.de

; <<>> DiG 9.2.1 <<>> alsweder-bautoffhandel.de
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 11948
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;alsweder-bautoffhandel.de.     IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
de.                     7200    IN      SOA     f.nic.de. ops.denic.de. 2008043069 7200 7200 3600000 7200

;; Query time: 2101 msec
;; SERVER: 212.227.21.251#53(212.227.21.251)
;; WHEN: Wed Apr 30 18:16:45 2008
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 95


----------



## brave_snoopy (30. Apr. 2008)

aber ist dies nicht korrekt? Ok was mich wundert, das dort ne antwort von einem dns server : 212.227.21.251 gekommen ist. es hätte eigentlich 213.23.146.154 sein müssen. 

Hast du ne idee, was da schief laufen kann?

Ich habe bei einem client der im internet ist, als dns server meinen dns eingetragen und er konnte alle seiten auch andere, die nicht auf meinem server laufen einwandfrei auflösen, also scheint es ja eigentlich zu funktionieren...


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2008)

Habe gerade den Fehler gesehen, korrigier bitte mal den Tippfehler in der AbsenderAdresse Deines Mailclients. Es muss heißen:

alsweder-bau*s*toffhandel.de

und nicht:

alsweder-bautoffhandel.de


----------



## brave_snoopy (30. Apr. 2008)

ich werd wahnsinnig.

Ja nun geht es. Mein DNS Server ist also doch richtig.

Eine frage noch. 

WO kann ich im ISP Config die Reverse DNS Einträge bearbeiten?

nicht das ich noch auf irgendwelchen Blacklisten lande.


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2008)

Den Reverse DNS Eintrag musst Du von Deinem Provider setzen lassen. Bei Puretec geht es direkt im Interface, bei Hetzner musst Du glaube ich eine Mail schreiben. Bei anderen Providern weiß ich es so nicht, ggf. beim Support nachfragen.


----------



## brave_snoopy (30. Apr. 2008)

nein ,ich bin für meinen reverse dns selbst verantwortlich ^^

Hatte das ganze bis auf einem win 2003 server laufen und ziehe es jetzt auf die linux kiste um.


----------



## Till (1. Mai 2008)

Dann baruchst Du nichts weiter machen, ISPConfig legt für die Domains die im DNS-Manager verwaltet werden selbständig die PTR Records an.


----------

